# Korr



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 6, 2013)

I am writing this post far sooner than I should be. Korr passed away yesterday. I don't really know what happened, he was not feeling well in the morning and got progressively worse and passed a few hours later. He had been happy and healthy up to that point and doing very well for being almost 8 years old, even breaking long jump records just a few months ago. 

Korr was my first rabbit and my handsome little guy. I didn't know what I was getting into that day that I got him, but it was the best $15 I have spent. He was just a little guy, about 8-10 weeks and we learned a lot together. He took 3 girl friends, various cage reconfigurations, many other rabbits around as well as agility in stride. He was a defender of his girls, but would never want to hurt another rabbit, he got along with just about anyone. He was always there, but never pushy, unless you had a yummy treat. He liked to get where he wasn't supposed to and didn't like going back into his cage. He did everything in his own time and his own way. 

Having had him for almost 8 years, it is very hard to not see him there in the morning. He was there for everything, even time I got another rabbit and when some of them left. I could always count on him being there. 

He died in my arms and he knew he was well loved. I just wish he would have been around for many more years. He was a totally awesome little bunny and he will be greatly missed.

[ame]http://youtu.be/v5G6YslY9tk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCzFNnPgmYk[/ame]


----------



## Azerane (Jul 6, 2013)

So terribly sorry for your loss. It sounds like Korr had a wonderful life. It's impossible to predict sometimes, but at least you were there to hold him at the end.


----------



## KeltonB (Jul 6, 2013)

What a handsome guy...I love the photo of him in mid-jump over the red hurdle. I know you'll miss him. Peace be with you.


----------



## CharlotteBBunny (Jul 6, 2013)

so sorry for your loss. they are part of the family and it is always so hard when one passes. so sorry


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 6, 2013)

My heart goes out to you with the loss of your beautiful boy, Korr. I'm so sorry. Korr knew he was loved & had a wonderful life with you. While I know it was painful, I know it meant allot to both of you for you to be there holding him at the end. I'm so sorry & while he will always be missed & hold a special place in your heart I hope the pain of his loss will ease as time goes by.


----------



## PaGal (Jul 6, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss it is never easy losing someone we love!

Binky Free Korr!!!:bigtears:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2013)

We're so sorry to hear of your loss. Korr was certainly a special little guy. We've had a few losses but none so devastating as when our 1st bunny left us. I think there is just something special you share with your first bunny, the one that got you started. Rest in peace little man and binky free.:in tears:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. I was so sad already when reading the title of this post. I'm even more sad after reading it. Korr had a wonderful life with you and will be missed. Binky free sweet Korr.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh no, I am so, so sorry to see this. He was such a sweetie. He was such a wee champion. Binky free little man.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your sweet Korr; he was a very special buns. Binky free!


----------



## bunnynoses (Jul 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, I never knew there was bunny agility. He looked like a champion. He was so beautiful and shiney.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 12, 2013)

We were members of this forum along time ago, when we had our first bunnies to share on the internet. I got to meet Korr in person in one of the few times we got together (Kate is from Calgary and I am in Edmonton) but I never had the chance to show Pebbles (my first bunny) to Korr.

It is sad that they are now meeting each other at Rainbow Bridge.

Binky Free Korr! ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 15, 2013)

I am so very sorry Kate. All of your rabbits have such amazing, happy lives with you, and get to experience so much. I hope it is some comfort to you that Korr didn't suffer, and that you were with him at the end.

So very sad!

Jan


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 15, 2013)

I picked up his ashes as the vet this afternoon. Now I need to get a box for them. I paint a memory box for each one that has passed and put their ashes in along with some other things of their like some fur, their name tag etc. I am getting him a paw print done too, but that won't be ready for a couple months.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 16, 2013)

I am really sorry to hear Korr has passed - he was such an inspiration for aspiring high jump champs around here. I will miss your updates from the hopping events about the little fella  
Glad you had so many happy years together - thinking of you and yours :hug:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh no, missed this before, terrible loss for us all.  Korr was always a favourite of mine, a little Pipp. (She's nine this month). I want them to live forever.  So sad, and so sorry for your loss. 

:RIP: Korr

sas


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 18, 2013)

:bigtears: I can not say how sad this makes me. I am so sorry. Binky Free


----------



## Deliciosa (Jul 19, 2013)

Rest peacefully Korr. It sounds like he had a wonderful 8 years with you.
Binky free :clover:


----------

